# Where to print +18 artwork?



## Madopts (Feb 26, 2014)

Hello,

I'm not sure where to post this question, sorry for any trouble.

I'm planing to do an artbook, but I don't know any places online to print adult stuff. 
*Do you guys know any website that print adult +18 content?* 
Please let me know.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Feb 26, 2014)

Google it?


----------



## Charrio (Feb 26, 2014)

I have mine printed up at my local Office Max, Ask them when they aren't busy and few people around. 
Most are pretty cool about it, you just have to be discreet about it.

Don't go flashing it around, they will usually give you a bag or box to carry it in as they too want to keep it away from sensitive customers.


----------



## Kaiser Tag (Mar 5, 2014)

http://ka-blam.com/printing/front/  They are also the best priced and great quality.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Mar 5, 2014)

My husband works at office max in the impress department.  Its against policy to print adult material and caught doing so is means for immediate termination.


----------



## powderhound (Mar 6, 2014)

I'm actually impressed you haven't gotten him fired yet.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Mar 6, 2014)

Lol I just get g rated stuff printed, nothing adult, I get those at cons.


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 6, 2014)

*Looks around for watchful resident moderator-librarians*

Totally the children's section of your local library.


----------



## SixtyfourTehLeet (May 8, 2014)

A paper shredder or a furnace. 

If you're going to make your work only for adults, don't make it at all. It's that simple.


----------



## Firusia (May 8, 2014)

Buy a photo printer and print yourself?


----------



## Rydenan (May 9, 2014)

SixtyfourTehLeet said:


> A paper shredder or a furnace.
> 
> If you're going to make your work only for adults, don't make it at all. It's that simple.



Uh-oh.. looks like someone's not '18+' yet.. 

But yeah I'd have to agree with Firusia: Unless you're looking for non-standard sizes, even cheap inkjet printers nowadays can print amazing quality images on photo paper; probably just as good as a professional shop for all intents and purposes.  Plus, some are so cheap that instead of buying ink you can just throw them away and buy another! lol. Also you can check your local yard sales. I once got a brand new HP WiFi-connected touchscreen Photosmart for $5!


----------



## SixtyfourTehLeet (May 13, 2014)

...and I'm preparing to screw over pretty much every site I can find that restricts content as "18+." :B For example, I'm launching a DDoS attack on Picarto for making their site 18+ as I write this to you. Inkbunny's next. :B


----------



## Aleu (May 13, 2014)

How butthurt do you need to be to DDoS sites that have mature filter? JFC.

Anyway, I don't think that there is a public place where you can print 18+ stuff.


----------



## Kragith Zedrok (May 13, 2014)

SixtyfourTehLeet said:


> ...and I'm preparing to screw over pretty much every site I can find that restricts content as "18+." :B For example, I'm launching a DDoS attack on Picarto for making their site 18+ as I write this to you. Inkbunny's next. :B


Uhh huh, sure buddy whatever you say. Thanks for the warning though, I'm sure the current users of both will let them know.




Madopts said:


> Hello,





Madopts said:


> I'm not sure where to post this question, sorry for any trouble.
> I'm planing to do an artbook, but I don't know any places online to print adult stuff.
> *Do you guys know any website that print adult +18 content?*
> Please let me know.



Kinkos will actually allow you to print and scan mature or even 18+ content. I suggest going at a later time, like at 10pm or something. Don't use a terminal when there are people around though. Most won't bother you if your quick and discreet. But printing stuff on your own becomes expensive after a while. Ink is so expensive, if you get a cheap printer just but another one with the free ink and dispose of the ones you have properly, they about cost the same. But for the most part its really a butterfly thing cause if someone sees you printing that sort of thing and they want to make a scene, they will.

xP or just keep it on your computer in a folder where only you know where it is, I keep mine marked SECRET FOLDER lol jk.


----------



## Fyrddin (May 23, 2014)

the problem with printing adult material is really not who will do it, but how will they get it to you.  sending pornographic material through the mail is illegal in some places, so we are now in the territory of  private couriers, which can be mega expensive.  

on the other hand, you can  often pick up second hand lazer printers pretty cheap.  sure, the toner cartridges can cost a lot, but you dont buy new cartridges - you buy DIY toner refill kits at a fraction of the price.  works out a lot cheaper than inkjet, and can handle a higher volume.

its really the best option.  if you cant afford that, you cant afford having it printed for you.


----------



## phymns (Jun 8, 2014)

Grecko Printing in michigan did my artbook and it has nudity in it. They are cool with printing it!!


----------

